# No Chew



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay so this is kind of a no "feed" thread, but want to know:
Has anyone ever used No Chew spray to stop goats from eating their stalls, barn, or house? If so, does it work??

here is a link for the product: http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine...stall-tools/farnam-reg-no-chew-32-oz--5023176


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 2, 2011)

.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you try it? 
I need it for bottoms of hay bags


----------

